# Shaving Brush in Tuscan Sun Acrylic



## jjjaworski (Feb 2, 2013)

I just finished this Silvertip Badger shaving brush in Tuscan Sun Acrylic.

I tried a few different backgrounds when taking the photos.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 2, 2013)

good looking brush...but your backgrounds are too "distracting" for the brush (IMHO)

the driftwood background looks best to me


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 2, 2013)

nice lookin brush.what did you set the loft at?,and what is the knot diameter?


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 2, 2013)

I can understand the background being a bit distracting. For me it is just easier walking out the front door and snapping a picture than setting up a light tent and such. I eventually get around to that.

The knot diameter is 3/4. I fit the  knot to the hole with a special ground scraper for a nice fit.
Loft?-- I just installed the knot as it came so I'll have to research the term *g*


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 2, 2013)

Loft is the height of the hair from the tips to top of the handle.Example:45mm 50mm 55m.Setting the loft at different heights makes the brush behave in different ways.


----------



## booney0717 (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks great. Picture #3 with the driftwood looks best to me but imo all work ok.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 2, 2013)

Spanx said:


> Loft is the height of the hair from the tips to top of the handle.Example:45mm 50mm 55m.Setting the loft at different heights makes the brush behave in different ways.



Thanks for clearing up my ignorance.

The loft on this knot is 58-60 mm. The knot diameter is 20mm.

I found a 3/4 drill bit worked well so i could get a snug fit by using the tool in the attached pictures. It is very much like a relief tool used in hand chasing internal threads.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Feb 3, 2013)

Love that acrylic blank.

Bob.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice setup,tool looks handy.Do you use shaving brushes?I do.I have using them for years.For all around performance of that size and grade of knot I suggest you set the loft between46-48mm.Not that you asked, I just felt like trying to be helpfull


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 4, 2013)

Spanx said:


> Nice setup,tool looks handy.Do you use shaving brushes?I do.I have using them for years.For all around performance of that size and grade of knot I suggest you set the loft between46-48mm.Not that you asked, I just felt like trying to be helpfull



I appreciate the information. I am doing a web search now to learn more about shaving brush anatomy. Thanks for making me curious.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 4, 2013)

LOVE IT!

.....and i like the driftwood background personally, even though i would typically say they are distracting, for some reason the picture on the far left looks really good with it!


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunning piece! It really stood out from the background because of the vivid yellow color. Great turning!


-www.sawblade.com


----------



## dozer (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice brush, I really like that blank.


----------

